# Choosing a vehicle



## Mike354 (Aug 23, 2015)

I want to convert a vehicle to a small camper and I would like your help in developing a priority list. The living space I am thinking about is like a single axle travel trailer. Looking for function above luxury, dependability and fuel economy over speed. 4 season usage. It will have to be affordable (therefore retired from its original purpose). So I am thinking something like:
1. a sprinter van or a cube similar to a Hertz truck but maybe a small school bus. 2. Diesel engine 3. No door on left side behind the driver. 4. Driver and co-pilot seats suitable for senior citizens.
There must be so many other variables to consider as well. With your wisdom I hope to settle on a vehicle then I will ask for your feedback on the conversion. Thanks, Mike


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Find a chevy van small 8 late model that you could afford long wheel base with a clean base and start with a sleeping section insulation help full, then see what else you need. If you like being way out solar panels on roof would be great for power usb,pc,refrigerator 12 volt that is.:vs_laugh::vs_smirk:


----------



## RVCamper (Sep 15, 2018)

I've seen people converting old U-haul trucks into RV's. These box trucks are great because not much demo needed and you can get them for a super cheap price. 

Let us know what you decide on and share pictures!


----------



## dangeun (Feb 2, 2020)

I'b been interested with buying an rv recently. However, I'm still not sure on what type of rv to buy and how to make sure that it could support my needs during travel including the space I need and the distance that I have to travel. I'm afraid that I can't convert any vehicle so I need to buy a fully-functioning rv.


----------



## Elmo_cecil (Jun 28, 2020)

I thought about this alot. I eventually built a camper got a minivan to tow. But did some some four season camping out of a 2010 ford transit connect. Small one with hightop. Was able to fit bunks and fridge and amenities in it. Basic drivetrain of a ford focus 2.0l four. Great milage. First trip 20k miles. But bought it new


----------



## JuliaDasset (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello, when I bought my first car, it was very interesting and exciting. Soon I had to buy a lot of cars for my own car rental service https://tlt.ae/business-services/ . Minibuses are today a method not only of earning, but also as a vehicle for traveling around our country with all your family and friends. These are those cars that allow you to move around the intercity with the comfort that is only in large buses. In 2019, it is difficult to choose a truly reliable minibus that will satisfy you in every way.


----------

